

Technology Is at the Center (Peter Thiel interview) - byrneseyeview
http://reason.com/news/show/125469.html?NotTheHomesteadingArticle

======
Prrometheus
Most recently, he can be found investing $500,000 in a practical-anarchist
startup with the grandson of Milton Friedman. Details can be found in this
fascinating, but blandly-headlined submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=177505>

Audacious? Yes. Awesome? Yes.

